# Examples of Bulk Meal Plan



## H Man (Jun 1, 2002)

I recently bought my first protein powder. My goal is to bulk and I need to know how many times a day I should take the protein powder? Examples of a 5 to 6 day bulk meal is appreciated?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi H Man  Welcome to IM!

There is an example of a bulking diet in this thread. 

Can you give us some stats?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2002)

Depends on how many times per day you plan on eating.  If you're going to have 5 meals per day, then 1-2 shakes, if you plan on 8 meals per day you could gor up to 3-4 shakes per day.

Just make sure at least 3 meals per day are real food.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 10, 2002)

BUMP for Mochy! 

DP


----------

